# Starbucks Rant



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Red Panda said:


> I know that, I meant I don't get the joke.


sorry, i forget not every one is fluent in sarcasm
it's a INTJ thang
i was adding to your comment on not having frappe
i would not last 3 customers at that job


----------



## aus2020 (Jun 29, 2011)

I actually like Starbucks and I'm not american. It's a pity that Starbucks is not more profitable in Australia, otherwise there would be more stores here.


----------



## Notanidealist (Jan 16, 2017)

I get what you're saying about annoying customers but sometimes the workers can be equally silly. A few days ago, I went in for lunch and spotted something called a 'chicken pesto ciabatta'. I told the barista that I wanted the "chicken pesto sandwich." "Oh, you mean the chicken pesto_ ciabatta_," she replied in a superior tone. It wasn't that there were any other types of chicken pesto items on the menu and she had to make sure she had identified the right one. No, apparently it was just that the concept that a sandwich made on ciabatta bread still fell under the larger category of "sandwich" was beyond this woman's comprehension. 

I actually really like Starbucks though, because you can get a regular coffee there that is fresh and doesn't taste like it's been sitting around for hours ... and the lids stay on the cups so you don't splash coffee all over yourself on the way to work. They really have everything down to a system.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

I thought this thread is about getting Masters in Art degree and working at Starbucks. 

=l


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

It might get a little tiresome doing so over and over again, but as far as the drink size and frappe thing go, I would think it's much easier to just explain the difference than repeating the correct terminology over and over without context. I've never been into a Starbucks and I wouldn't know the stuff you said. And why would Starbucks call their mediums Grande? Grande means Large. What even do.

I've worked in call centers, though, and I know how irritating customer service can be. I like to help people but so often customers make it really hard to do anything for them. Talking on cell phones, wild kids running around, ignoring basic manners, totally legit irritants.


----------



## Aridela (Mar 14, 2015)

But seriously I just want a *regular* coffee that tastes like *coffee*.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Aridela said:


> But seriously I just want a *regular* coffee that tastes like *coffee*.


Coffee flavored coffee.


----------



## Kn0wB34 (Sep 2, 2016)

Starbucks on college campuses are just plain annoying. I steer away from those. Thankfully, my Master's facility is isolated from the main campus and undergrads. We have our own exclusive Starbucks there.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Silver lining. Usually not always. But Usually when you have worked service jobs like these it allows you to be a more considerate consumer. So try and look at it as you are getting lessons in how not to act. 

Ie things I have learned from service jobs
-When at a hotel put your shit in a garbage can. 
-Do not pay in pennies at any counter ever
-Put basic napkins and straw wrapper type garbage in stacked plates after a meal at a restaurant.
-If my close family is ever in advanced living I know not to burden the PCA with petty tasks which divert attention from real cares. And to take up major things with the Administrator making the calls not the staff working. 
-If at a fast-food I know to stand back until I know what it is exactly I want. (Not too hard to take time to actually look at a menu). 

Anyways try and look at the gift of knowing now what kind of patron you want to be. 

Oh yeah the kids running wild thing always amazes me even as a patron. I never allowed my lil children to run around like animals in such places and it is very annoying to now have groomed older children and want to sit and relax at such a place after putting my time in 'training' them to be functioning citizens and having to endure other peoples unruly little shits jumping off furniture. Fuck people take your kid out of the facility if they behave that way or administer a time out. Yeah I did a few public time outs. Haha a few people thought I was harsh but it teaches the kids to ship shape in public fast. So that I think is universally annoying to anyone who does not want to deal with OPs kids running around acting like animals, both to patrons and servers.


----------



## Paulie (Jun 23, 2011)

seafeather said:


> So I'm barista at Starbucks. Since the story I'm about to share pertains to my job, I thought I'd post it under Career.
> 
> Customer service and food service employees put up with a lot. But everyone has that one thing that really tips them over the edge. Tonight I just gave up trying and jumped over the edge. There are a handful of things that will piss a Starbucks barista off:
> 1) Customer tries to order while on the phone
> ...


How much do you hate doing pour overs? 

Or, what I usually do is order a tall bold in a grande cup so I don't have to pour out any coffee before adding milk. Some baristas will dispense the brew into a tall cup and then pour that into the grande cup, no prob. Some will just give me a grande's cup worth of coffee, at which point I have to pour some out to add milk, but still no prob. And others will give me less than a tall cup's worth in the grande cup, perhaps not knowing how to gauge it properly, not good. 

I work with the public too, so I feel your pain, lol!


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I worked as a cashier through college and most people are cool, but some feel a need to treat you like trash (i.e. literally _throwing_ money at you....yes, _throwing_). 

However, being that I am shy and not much of a people person but still managed to be polite and friendly to customers, I cannot stand rude customer service people either. It's not my fault you don't want to be at work.... Starbucks seems better nowadays, but years ago they'd have the rudest, wannabe hipsters working at many locations (as if a fast food coffee shop is hip....). I remember one girl would glare at you and say, verbatim, "What do you want?" as if your very existence was an inconvenience to her. I made a comment to another employee and after that, everyone was reasonably polite.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I worked at Panera for 10 months, and honey I know the struggle of food service work. Retail is WAYYYY better when it comes to starter jobs, believe me.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

The work-around for getting your name spelled right, getting your order exactly right, and not having to deal with the barista giving you the lecture on how to order it is to download the app and mobile order it. 

Easy peasy.


----------



## BearRun (Mar 3, 2017)

I get irritated with the sizes at starbucks. It's a fast food joint not a fancy restaurant. I'd rather go somewhere less pretentious.


----------



## kingridesby (Mar 6, 2017)

I worked at Starbucks for a little while, it wasn't really the customers that got to me, surprisingly it was the manager and coworkers. The people working there were particularly a younger crowd.


----------



## nichya (Jul 12, 2014)

"Hi, how are you today?" is super tricky though. I can never be sure if the person saying is is really expecting an answer >.< where I live, many people use it to say "Hi", no more, but being a non-native speaker, my mind reacts to the question right away and goes the whole "Fine thanks, how are you?" This leads to awkward moments, sometimes the person who said it even passes me by with no answer >.< >.< SO! I have begun to actively try to not answer that question, and I think it is hella awkward still..because just today, I felt bad for not answering the question, but I also think that the cashier doesn't really enjoy engaging in small conversation, I mean there must be a billion people she is serving on a Sunday. Of course this is after I said hi. 

So tricky! Someone teach me when and when not to answer this >.<


----------

